# Strange Noise from behind Dashboard



## peakey (Aug 25, 2006)

Hi All,

I have a strange noise coming from behind the dashboard on the passenger side, seems to be coming from around the glovebox area.

Best i can describe it is its like the noise a CD changer makes when its switching discs, its started a couple of weeks ago and happens whenever i have the ignition on. Its makes the sound for about 30 seconds then stops, then starts up again, its almost like something is stuck, maybe the air con things which direct the airflow ??

Any suggestions would be appreciated.

Cheers
Mark


----------



## steve180bhp (Dec 26, 2007)

sorry i cant help ,peakey.Iwas going to post when i read yours, just like to add that i have the same sound you have described in the same area. Only happens when I switch ignition on but not start the car. Would also like to know what is making this sound and why.


----------



## SVStu (Dec 11, 2006)

Without hearing the noise I'm guessing........but

when I do a "reboot" (remove fuse 10 from memory) after changing to higher octain fuel or have removed the battery for some reason, if you turn on the ignition but not start the car I get all sorts of clicking and cd changer noises from the same area.

I believe its to do with the car re-setting itself, you could try the fuse 10 trick to see if you get the same noise (or try a search for ECU reset on here).


----------



## steve180bhp (Dec 26, 2007)

Done a reboot before, its not the same clicking noise and not from the same area but thanks for your reply. As peakey said ,its more like a cd player changing discs noise behind the glovebox.


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Air con and fuel pump????? are both there I think. Sure thats the answer I got....

I think :roll:

Maybe

Doubting myself now...... :roll:


----------



## Beltway (Jan 5, 2008)

I had a similar problem, it was something to do with the air con blower or similar. I thought I'd need a new blower motor or something but it was sorted out within about five minutes - I don't recall exactly, but I think it was something caught in the fan?

Don't know if this helps?


----------



## &gt;Russ&lt; (Jan 15, 2008)

I posted a similar noise a while back, try switching off your A/C/heater or pressing the recon button, this worked for me.......

Also someone mentioned that the Turbo cooling pump (or something like that) is located in this area????


----------



## Rosskie (Jul 31, 2007)

Again no help, but I got the same thing.

Never really bothered me tho, its pretty quiet.

I assumed it was air con related


----------



## KentishTT (Jun 28, 2007)

Rosskie said:


> I assumed it was air con related


If you have the "Econ" button switched on (light on) you will no longer hear the noises of the aircon winding down when you switch off the engine.

You may still hear the odd flap in the heating system open and close when you switch on and off but that should be all you hear.

The coolant pump for the turbo wil run on for 14 mins after you switch off but this is up front near the radiator in the engine bay.


----------



## mattyR (Sep 14, 2006)

SVStu said:


> Without hearing the noise I'm guessing........but
> 
> when I do a "reboot" (remove fuse 10 from memory) after changing to higher octain fuel or have removed the battery for some reason, if you turn on the ignition but not start the car I get all sorts of clicking and cd changer noises from the same area.
> 
> I believe its to do with the car re-setting itself, you could try the fuse 10 trick to see if you get the same noise (or try a search for ECU reset on here).


What your describing there is the "throttle body reset". That noise will be more forward although it is on the passenger side.

Throttle body should not do this everytime you start the car though and definately not when the car is running.

Matt


----------



## peakey (Aug 25, 2006)

Guys, thanks for all the responses, I was meant to be getting emails when this thread updated but didn't !!

Anyway, today I got my head under the glovebox and was looking towards the centre console, under there I saw what was making the noise. Its a red circular piece of plastic with a white piece attached to it in some kind of pully type mechanism ! (So tehcnical) !

I thought it was something to do with the air con but when i clicked the aircon buttons to change the air circulation they did not move they did however move at other times. I did notice that the white peice linked to another white peice attached to it a bit further in that i could get to with my hands, they did not look to be connected properly and wondered if this may be the issue.

Anyone any idea what they are used for ? I'll try to get a photo if i can.

Cheers[/img]


----------



## 225COOP (Jun 15, 2007)

I believe this noise comes from a small fan which draws in the air from inside the car to regulate the climate control setting.

See this post for more info and a possible fix.

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... k&start=10


----------



## peakey (Aug 25, 2006)

Heres a pic


----------



## peakey (Aug 25, 2006)

Bump ... Anyone ?


----------



## dervbas (Oct 24, 2010)

This has started happening to my 51-plate 225c this morning, just when the cold snowy weather begins and I was de-icing the car.

ONLY happens when the heater control is switched on and the air circulation mode is OFF and its a rattling noise that comes on at about 5second intervals and maybe lasts for 5 to 10 seconds each time.

If I switch the heater control OFF completely or turn on air circulation mode then the noise is stopped until these settings are reverted again. Is occurring continually and seems to get louder and last longer as more revs to the engine are given - weird!

It also doesn't matter whether ECON mode is on or off, noise still occurs.
Help please! Must be related to this extreme snowy weather!


----------



## bonnetbook (Sep 29, 2010)

I have this same noise in my TT behind the glove box, I have been told its the V71 recirculation motor. This is why it only does it in certain modes when using the heating.


----------



## dervbas (Oct 24, 2010)

I managed to capture the problem with a video recording with sound.

The video nicely demonstrates how loud the "grubling" sound is, somewhere near the glovebox, and how it goes away and comes back as you switch the circulation mode on and off respectively.






Has anyone recently resolved the issue?


----------



## bonnetbook (Sep 29, 2010)

As I said above...


----------

